# ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe have to clear cmos EVERY restart.



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

I installed a new GTX280 Graphics card recentley and have had to update my power supply due to my old one not having enough juice. I was getting spontanious shutdowns because of the lack of power but now I have a OCZ 850W GameXStream which is good enough for the GTX280.

My problem is that whenever I restart my PC I have to reset the jumpers to clear cmos otherwise it wont load. It wont even get past the ASUS logo screen before the system check and will just freeze. I have tried using latest bios update and even downgrading bios in the hope it was a bad flash BUT I still have to reset cmos when I restart.

Someone had mentioned maybe the battery is dying which I will replace today, but something tells me it is not that.

Does anyone else have an idea as to what is going on, or more importantly how to cure it.

It is getting to the point that I will have to buy a new motherboard which I could do without at the moment.

Many thanks.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Let us know if the new battery does fix it. A dead or dying CMOS battery will cause similar problems. If it doesn't then we can explore further......


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was the CMOS issue present prior to replacing the PSU? 
Posting your PC specs would help also.
Pre-built: Brand and Model Number
Custom Built: Brand and Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Justin_Case09 (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't know if this will help but these guys solved the same problem with my m2n32 sli deluxe.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-yet-another-no-bios-no-boot-thread-392647.html

Hope it helps ya!


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

My specs are 
M2N32 SLI Deluxe with Wireless
AMD Athlone 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3.01GHz
Ram 4.00GB
GTX 280 Graphics Card
Creative SB X-Fi
OCZ 850W GameXStream PSU

My PC was fine up until I updated the graphics card and realised that the PSU I had wasn't man enough. The PC kept shutting down with the new GTX 280 installed but it took me a day or two to realise that it wasn't good enough. When the new PSU arrived that was when I had to clear cmos each time I restarted the PC.

I will try the new battery in the morning and update.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried reusing the old PSU?


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

Justin Case. What version did you flash back too? I see in your post you could'nt flash back to 1503 via EZ Flash. What did you use to flash back?


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, I installed the battery and flash bios again via EZ Flash 2 and still getting the same thing.


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I have changed the battery and that didn't cure the problem. If I reset cmos and then boot up after and go into bios settings it does it again. I don't have to change anything in the bios settings to make me have to reset the bios again. When I come out of it and it restarts it does the same thing.

I really are lost here.

The things I have tried so far.

1. Updated Graphics driveres.
2. Changed MB Battery
3. Stripped everything out other than the MB, Graphics Card, All ram other than 1 dimm & keyboard.
4.I even tried my old power supply and this did the same.
5.Update Bios and even downgrade bios.
6.Uninstalled and re-installed chipset drivers.


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

I could really cry.

Can I ask the expert members on here this question?

Do you think it could be in any way, shape or form be the PSU. When I reset the cmos it say checksum error press F1 or Del to enter bios. If I enter bios and change some settings or even just enter bios but not change anything and come out of it I still have to clear cmos again. 

When I clear cmos the pc will boot fine as long as I press F1. I can play any game for hours on end and leave the PC on for days and not have a problem. So my thinking is it cannot be the PSU.

But what the hell is the problem. I just don't get it!

I am not a complete incompetent fool with computers but in all my time of using PC's this is the first time I have ever been completely stumped and not have a clue as to what the problem is.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The PSU no even if unplugged the Bios settings will hold.
To double check when entering the Bios after a reset are you saving the default settings?
Have you tried disconnecting all drives and usb devices if sli use 1 video card only and remove any other add in cards to see if it will post without clearing the CMOS?
What Bios version is on the board?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I went through 3 on the non-32 M2N-SLI Deluxe boards that had this same issue. The store I bought the MSI to replace them with told me they had stopped carrying ASUS because of that particular board causing them so much trouble with returns.


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The PSU no even if unplugged the Bios settings will hold.
> To double check when entering the Bios after a reset are you saving the default settings?
> Have you tried disconnecting all drives and usb devices if sli use 1 video card only and remove any other add in cards to see if it will post without clearing the CMOS?
> What Bios version is on the board?


How do I find the board version? At the moment I am using Bios 1903 but I have tried all the bios versions.


----------



## Pixiesoft (Jul 20, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> I went through 3 on the non-32 M2N-SLI Deluxe boards that had this same issue. The store I bought the MSI to replace them with told me they had stopped carrying ASUS because of that particular board causing them so much trouble with returns.


That is interesting. This is the first Asu I have had because I always had MSI and I am regretting it now. A new MOBO is the only option I fear.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I love MSI boards. The only one I have that has any fault is an OLD K7N that has no working USB ports. That's my fault 'cause I had some cords on the front USB panel and accidentally kicked them one day causing the USB controller in the back to short and fry.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board version will be printed on the PCB or on a Bar code sticker on the board.


----------



## Terrak (Mar 2, 2011)

I stumbled upon this (rather old) thread when experiencing the same issues with my M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard. So, to anyone who is also out there searching for an answer, here is what worked for me, and what I'm confident will work for you too:

Asus released a BIOS version back in 2009 (version 2208), which fixed the problem for me. I flashed my BIOS using the Asus Update tool.
The BIOS version an Asus Update can be found at ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition under BIOS and Utility, respectively.

This problem started showing for me, when I replaced the BIOS battery after determining it was flat.


----------



## dingdingdavid7 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so so much, i've been at this for weeks, and your suggestion worked 

Even newer updates didn't work, but 2208 fixed the problem 

you're awesome


----------



## dingdingdavid7 (Jan 29, 2012)

Terrak's solution worked for me.

see below on Terraks post for the link to Asus

download BIOS version 2208

I've also tried all the other steps before trying this, and this was the only one
that worked

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Studlee (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.. not sure I've said this enough times but I can't thank you enough  

This solved my issue and was worried about trying the "Beta" version even though it was released so long ago. 




Terrak said:


> I stumbled upon this (rather old) thread when experiencing the same issues with my M2N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard. So, to anyone who is also out there searching for an answer, here is what worked for me, and what I'm confident will work for you too:
> 
> Asus released a BIOS version back in 2009 (version 2208), which fixed the problem for me. I flashed my BIOS using the Asus Update tool.
> The BIOS version an Asus Update can be found at ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition under BIOS and Utility, respectively.
> ...


----------

